# Cooking schools



## dbier (Jan 2, 2005)

HI.......Can anyone tell me what the best Culinary Program in New Jersey might be.....Thanks....DB


----------



## mlansing (Dec 21, 2006)

It depends where are you in NJ. I am not from there but I know someone that went to Hudson County Community College in Jersey City. They offer Culinary Arts. I have heard that is a good college.


----------

